# Changing at the trailhead



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

*rt* brought this up in the other thread but I thought it worthy enough for a stand alone. Any stories about changing? Tips?

I will strip behind the car or wherever I can if needed, but Chuky showed me a great tip - she brings a long sarong, the kind that is one big sheet of fabric that ties on one side. Tie it around your waist, or under your arms - makes it easy to strip everything off, even right in front of someone while you are chatting with them.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

well, there was that time I was trying to wiggle into this wetsuit at the put in.... oops, wrong sport.

I'm pretty blase about changing. I'll sit on the back seat of my wagon between the two open doors and just change. What works well too is to put on a nice roomy jumper (dress) just don't put your arms out until you've got your top off, then changing bottoms is easy.

formica


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Impy said:


> *rt* brought this up in the other thread but I thought it worthy enough for a stand alone. Any stories about changing? Tips?
> 
> I will strip behind the car or wherever I can if needed, but Chuky showed me a great tip - she brings a long sarong, the kind that is one big sheet of fabric that ties on one side. Tie it around your waist, or under your arms - makes it easy to strip everything off, even right in front of someone while you are chatting with them.


Impy, you won't believe this, but my mom is a killer seamstress. She's been making these little changing kilts for me and all my friends. We used to just go with a standard fleece wrap-around that velcro-ed shut that was fantastic for changing at the trailhead without showing your goods to the entire biking / hiking world (although I must admit some mighty fine underwear go unappreciated that way).

Anyway, I digress. For fun lately we've been putting together these asinine designs. My favorite is a cowgirl skirt version -- Roy Rogers fabric with suede cowboy fringe down to the knee. There's an indian one with feather fringe. I personally have a Hello Kitty print sarong with beaded pink butterfly fringe. 

During our last Moab trip we gave everybody who showed up one in various designs, including an insanely cool _Star Wars _ version using fabric from vintage twin sheets I found on Ebay, with little white/grey Chubaca fur as fringe.

Next up ... I'm designing a Spartacus version. That ought to be hysterical.

I'd post pix. But I lost my freaking camera.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Hello Kitty said:


> mom is a killer seamstress.


I don't believe you 

Anyway, I change in the car and don't really have lots of problems, but I'm not in a highly populated area. I have done the towel wrapped around me like a sarong move, and it worked fine.

Find the camera, we need some entertainment.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello Kitty said:


> I'd post pix. But I lost my freaking camera.


No way. You need to get pictures of those! How clever your mom is!


----------



## SheFly (Aug 11, 2004)

Like others in this thread, I have become pretty blase about changing in the parking lot. I do ride with some women though who have skirts just for this purpose! Not sure what they do about the tops.... You really have to be a bit of a yoga expert to get into/out of a sports bra under your jersey or t-shirt...

L like hello kitty's skirt descriptions! You DEFINITELY need to post pics of some of those creations!

SheFly


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

SheFly said:


> Like others in this thread, I have become pretty blase about changing in the parking lot. I do ride with some women though who have skirts just for this purpose! Not sure what they do about the tops.... You really have to be a bit of a yoga expert to get into/out of a sports bra under your jersey or t-shirt...
> 
> L like hello kitty's skirt descriptions! You DEFINITELY need to post pics of some of those creations!
> 
> SheFly


I just wear a sports bra to the trail head. When riding after work (as I'm doing today), I just wear a sports bra under my suit all day. What the hell? A girl has to have her priorities straight, right?!

Thanks for the interest in the kilts. I gotta find that stupid camera. * fingers crossed *


----------



## Mary Ann (Jan 13, 2004)

I also have lost my modesty when it comes to trailhead changing. I normally keep the sports bra on but will change out of the shorts and jersey post-ride. Since most of our trails are minimum one hour drive away, I make it a habit to get out of the wet clothes for the drive home.

I think my boyfriend wishes I had more modesty. I inadvertently mooned one of his friends last year in the parking lot at Bromont. I was changing at the passenger side of the car and forgot the drivers side door was open. I was covered with a towel in the front, but when I stood to remove my shorts, my backside was completely exposed and visible to all on the other side of the car. Oh well, we all got a good laugh. ;-)

I also would like Kitty to find her camera--those sarongs sound fabulous!

Mary Ann


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Impy said:


> *rt* brought this up in the other thread but I thought it worthy enough for a stand alone. Any stories about changing? Tips?
> 
> I will strip behind the car or wherever I can if needed, but Chuky showed me a great tip - she brings a long sarong, the kind that is one big sheet of fabric that ties on one side. Tie it around your waist, or under your arms - makes it easy to strip everything off, even right in front of someone while you are chatting with them.


in 7 years of mtb'ing i have utterly lost any modesty about changing clothes in public and will now all but strip naked in front of a crowd while talking race/bike stuff.  ironically, this doesn't really translate into the rest of my life...which i guess is probably a good thing!

i have become a master at wrapping a towel around my waist to put on & off my shorts and i usually try to wear a sportsbra to the trailhead so that i don't have to worry about the top. but recently i decided that post racing/riding i really don't want to be sitting around in a sweaty wet sports bra so i usually just open the front door of my car, lay a clean sports bar on the seat, crouch down, turn my back to the largest number of people, and whip off the wet bra and put on a dry one. i probably give a lot of people a good show (if you're into flat chested girls  ) but i figure that there is so much commotion going on at a race site that the chances that someone is actually watching me are pretty small.

that said i did have some weird guy gawk at me this past weekend while i was putting on chamois cream. i find it easier to just put the cream directly on me rather than on my shorts, so there i was with my hand up my changing towel and i happen to look up and there's this dude on his bike watching and smiling at me. ugh! i considered yelling "haven't you ever seen anyone put on chamois cream before?!" but then decided that if i just ignored him maybe he would go away. he did. freak!!

rt


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*A story....*



Impy said:


> *rt* brought this up in the other thread but I thought it worthy enough for a stand alone. Any stories about changing? Tips?
> 
> I will strip behind the car or wherever I can if needed, but Chuky showed me a great tip - she brings a long sarong, the kind that is one big sheet of fabric that ties on one side. Tie it around your waist, or under your arms - makes it easy to strip everything off, even right in front of someone while you are chatting with them.


Channel Dr. Annadel....unexpected rider exits trail and circles around car and viola theres the "girls gone wild" girl herself. That kid didnt know what to do.

Oh man that was funny...


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

jrm said:


> Channel Dr. Annadel....unexpected rider exits trail and circles around car and viola theres the "girls gone wild" girl herself. That kid didnt know what to do.
> 
> Oh man that was funny...


hehe. nah, this guy was old enough to know better. he just thought he was getting a free show. 

rt


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a truck with four doors so when you open both on one side I get a pretty good 3 sided blind. I usually just sit on the bottom of the door and maybe (if others near by) hold a towel or shirt in my teeth and change into or out of my shorts. I hate being in a sports bra all day but found I can easily pull on the sports bra over my regular then undo and pull off the regular bra easily. I usually get out of my sweaty clothes as fast as I can after riding. 

I have a friend that now lives in Durango that used to make changing kilts. Basically wraps with zippered accessed like pockets so you could slide your hands in to deal with pants zippers and buttons. 

Another vote for pics of the cute cowgirl wraps and more.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

I have a Honda Element (IMHO the best mtb vehicle out there) so there is plenty of room in the back to change. If it is just my bike, then one of the rear seats is down and I can sit & change. I step in with heels & a skirt, close the door, and step out in spandex, ah la Superwoman!


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

Eh, I just try to be somewhat discrete (not flaunting) and change in the front seat or behind an opened car door.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

oldbroad said:


> I have a Honda Element (IMHO the best mtb vehicle out there) so there is plenty of room in the back to change. If it is just my bike, then one of the rear seats is down and I can sit & change. I step in with heels & a skirt, close the door, and step out in spandex, ah la Superwoman!


I agree about the Element. I dont care that it looks like a toaster, its like they made that vehicle just for me.

But I just change right in the front seat. I notice that if I don't make a big production out of changing, no one even notices and I can get changed faster. I even change in the lot at work. I also wear my bra, socks and sometimes Defeet undershirt under my work clothes so that makes it easier.

I haven't mastered the sports bra yoga thing. The way some gals can change a sports bra without showing anything is sheer Houdini magic. I always get all tangled up in it and out pops a nipple or something. Then I'm stuck in some awkward position, with my arm up in the air and half a boob out the side.

I also have a friend who is completely immodest. She just drops trou right in the trail parking lot and changes. No changing skirt, no towel, no car door. Just ups and changes. Funny thing is that she's so unassuming about it and quick, that no one even notices. (Or at least they pretend they don't)

Sabine


----------



## Tiggerr (Apr 4, 2005)

Here in SC it isn't as bad as other places. 

My SO is just as involved in kayaking as he is MTB'ing. Some of the places he has gone feel that it is a great revenue enhancer to ticket people changing into/out of their gear. In one of these places he bought a terrycloth poncho that worked real good. 

Since then he has "made" a couple more out of xtra large beach towels for the group (the grrls love it) the newer ones even have pockets on the inside to hold our smal dry items so you don't even have to stick your hands out.

Tiggerr


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Ahhh, a big ol' poncho would indeed be handy. 

I generally put clean stuff on over the dirty stuff. If the lot is empty, I'll quickly slip off my jersey, but have yet to change pants in the lot- no underwear/too risky!

While on vacation last year, my girlfriends convinced me to change into my bathing suit right there at the side of the road, next to the beach. The three of them assembled a pretty good makeshift changing booth out of towels, but that was nerve-wracking. One slip and I'd have been naked in front of traffic!


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*We have an element also*

Unless soemone is standing right beside the vehicle you can't see anything while changing inside. Very roomy and private for changing ~ even slept in it before on trips when I didn't want to put up a tent. 
I don't think I worry as much as my husband does about someone seeing me. you can see much more attractive stuff on the internet


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

jrm said:


> Channel Dr. Annadel....unexpected rider exits trail and circles around car and viola theres the "girls gone wild" girl herself. That kid didnt know what to do.
> 
> Oh man that was funny...


Haha I was going to post that story....the unexpected rider was a teen and I was all topless having just whipped off my sportsbra on what I thought was the discreet side of the car.... and poor kid looked way shocked. We got a good chuckle on that one


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*sorry i beat you to it..*



Impy said:


> Haha I was going to post that story....the unexpected rider was a teen and I was all topless having just whipped off my sportsbra on what I thought was the discreet side of the car.... and poor kid looked way shocked. We got a good chuckle on that one


see ya next weekend...


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

We have an enclosed trailer for our dirt bikes and often have it with us on longer trips so it makes a great changing room. But at the truck I just open up both doors on the passenger side, make sure there aren't people looking my way and change quickly. If anyone is really getting off on the glimpse of me changing from riding shorts to post ride clothes, they must not have discovered internet porn yet...  

Basically, I'm not going to worry about it much.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

jrm said:


> see ya next weekend...


Don't I wish! I'm working. Good luck on the 24 hours of Briones, I mean, Laguna Seca


----------



## Patchito (Dec 31, 2003)

Hello Kitty said:


> Impy, you won't believe this, but my mom is a killer seamstress. She's been making these little changing kilts for me and all my friends. We used to just go with a standard fleece wrap-around that velcro-ed shut that was fantastic for changing at the trailhead without showing your goods to the entire biking / hiking world (although I must admit some mighty fine underwear go unappreciated that way).
> 
> Anyway, I digress. For fun lately we've been putting together these asinine designs. My favorite is a cowgirl skirt version -- Roy Rogers fabric with suede cowboy fringe down to the knee. There's an indian one with feather fringe. I personally have a Hello Kitty print sarong with beaded pink butterfly fringe.
> 
> ...


I believe it.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 3, 2004)

Patchito said:


> I believe it.


Come on now, I think we'd all prefer a shot with you _wearing _ that thing ...  If I'll find my camera I'll do it myself.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Oh i meant MBTB @ Coe...*



Impy said:


> Don't I wish! I'm working. Good luck on the 24 hours of Briones, I mean, Laguna Seca


sorry long day. 24HOA is going to be a blast. Sorry you and Al cant make it this year.. .


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

I kinda hide behind an open car door and change so quickly that no one has ever noticed (or was at least polite enough to not point it out!). My now boyfriend, then riding partner (well, he's still my riding partner, but didn't start off as my b/f) was AMAZED when I told him I used to get down to skin while he was right there and he never once noticed. Be quick and keep the conversation flowing is my secret  

Of course now he wishes I wouldn't do this when we're on a group ride


----------



## MTDirtGirl (Mar 30, 2005)

oldbroad said:


> I have a Honda Element (IMHO the best mtb vehicle out there) so there is plenty of room in the back to change. If it is just my bike, then one of the rear seats is down and I can sit & change. I step in with heels & a skirt, close the door, and step out in spandex, ah la Superwoman!


So why is the Element so good? Can you put a bike in without taking the wheel off? I can do that with my Outback but have to lay it down. Can you put an MTB in standing up? More than one?


----------



## amg (Nov 8, 2004)

Impy said:


> *rt* brought this up in the other thread but I thought it worthy enough for a stand alone. Any stories about changing? Tips?
> 
> I will strip behind the car or wherever I can if needed, but Chuky showed me a great tip - she brings a long sarong, the kind that is one big sheet of fabric that ties on one side. Tie it around your waist, or under your arms - makes it easy to strip everything off, even right in front of someone while you are chatting with them.


In one area where we ride the trail head is right at the edge of expensive neighbourhoods where there have been people trying to close the trails. We try to be more modest  in those areas to make sure residents have no reason to complain about "those nasty mountain bikers". Plus the road we park on has city bus traffic, which provides a great view down into my car! I find a big beach towel works well. You can use it like a sarong, or change under it in the car, and also use it to wipe some of the mud off yourself, the bike and the dog. Tank tops are handy if you need to take off your riding bra without exposing anything - for a pull-over bra just put the tank on without putting your arms through, and then leave it at armpit level while you pull the bra off. Takes a bit of practice though - changing under a t-shirt is easier.


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

MTDirtGirl said:


> So why is the Element so good? Can you put a bike in without taking the wheel off? I can do that with my Outback but have to lay it down. Can you put an MTB in standing up? More than one?


With one seat in the back up, I can put two bikes in with the wheels on (standing up) and still have plenty of room for gear bags and 3 people. With both seats up I can put 4 bikes in with the wheels on. (But then can only fit two people). I made a trip to CX Nationals in Portland and carried 4 cross bikes, 2 extra sets of wheels, clothes and riding gear for 3 people, food, 3 people, and my dog. And thats all without a roof rack.

My bikes are all size 17" or smaller. I imagine that I could not fit a 19" bike in standing up without lowering the saddle.

The other advantage is that I can put a muddy bike or dog in the car and it doesn't matter as the floor is rubber and easily cleaned. There are lots of hooks and things for bungee cords. And the tailgate is nice and big and makes a perfect resting place to eat after a ride.

I have also, on seperate occasions fit, 600 sq ft of Pergo planks, 5 ikea bookcases and a bench, all of my Velo Bella booth accessories (a regular traveling circus), and who knows what else.

Sabine


----------



## Carter Taylor (Jan 15, 2004)

*I will say, that having experienced an rt change...*

a couple years ago. She just kept a conversation going as she wrapped a towel around and changed. The conversation made me focus on her eyes and what she was saying, instead of the thought of her changing clothes in front of me. Was so casual.
Hello rt, I am now a semi-retired cyclist and a proffesional lurker, but had to respond.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Carter Taylor said:


> a couple years ago. She just kept a conversation going as she wrapped a towel around and changed. The conversation made me focus on her eyes and what she was saying, instead of the thought of her changing clothes in front of me. Was so casual.
> Hello rt, I am now a semi-retired cyclist and a proffesional lurker, but had to respond.


hey carter! nice to see you lurking.

hehe, i guess i really am a master at the towel change, eh?

semi-retired? hmmmm. still bitten by the golfing bug? it's hard to balance 2 expensive sports like that. hehe 

hope all is well with you.

rt


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

Carter Taylor said:


> She just kept a conversation going as she wrapped a towel around and changed. The conversation made me focus on her eyes and what she was saying, instead of the thought of her changing clothes in front of me.


Sounds like a test! Can't figure out if you may have passed or failed  .


----------



## SpiderTaxi (Jan 20, 2004)

*What about a quick shower...*

Seriously, I thought I was going to soil myself...but there in the parking lot was a guy taking a shower off the side of his truck. He'd rigged himself a showerhead onto a water cistern (I have no idea about plumbing...so don't ask) and was lathering up with nothing on but a zip-bag thingee. Talk about entertainment, I had to ride around the trailhead a few times for that.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

yakima bars are a great place to hand a solar shower from, maybe that's what he did?

formica


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

*Deer in the headlights?*

After all this time, why start a thread about your fear of trail exposure but not seeming to fear after-trail exposure? You never minded changing in front of us before...


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*yep*



MTDirtGirl said:


> So why is the Element so good? Can you put a bike in without taking the wheel off? I can do that with my Outback but have to lay it down. Can you put an MTB in standing up? More than one?


Yes to all this
Someone else may have replied but my husband and I used to put both of our bikes in the back before we got a bike rack.


----------



## daverk (Oct 5, 2004)

*i'm a kayaker too and...*

exposure while changing is often a big deal when it comes to access points. local residents often complain loudly if there's too much skin around. also, we're often changing in pretty cold weather since the water's usually the best in the early spring, late fall.

most people i know use a 'boof'. it's basically a fleece poncho ( with hood ) with pockets inside. nice and cozy with lots of room for changing. i would think a nonfleece version would work fine for warmer weather.

personally i just either sit in my car or use a beach towel. of course i only have to worry about exposing my bottom parts.


----------



## porterjack (May 10, 2004)

the "bud plant" ride is a popular one around here for road riders. everyone parks at the budweiser plant and starts their ride from there. well, people change freely in the parking lot when it isn't crowded...i guess they don't know that there are cameras all over there  lucky for me, i usually just change in the front seat of my car.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

porterjack said:


> the "bud plant" ride is a popular one around here for road riders. everyone parks at the budweiser plant and starts their ride from there. well, people change freely in the parking lot when it isn't crowded...i guess they don't know that there are cameras all over there  lucky for me, i usually just change in the front seat of my car.


hehe. every year there is a flurry of emails at the beginning of the spring about how people should retain some modesty when changing for that ride and _please do not pee behind the dumpsters_  

hehehehehe.

rt


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Thought of you guys today, and finally worked up the courage to change out of my shorts rather than put the pants on over them. 

Really very simple, the rest of the crew were B.S.ing as usual, so I made sure the coast was clear, sat in the back seat, closed the door and voila. Took maybe 30 seconds, felt like 30 minutes. 

Haven't felt a sense of accomplishment like this since........well, since I learned to blow snot rockets last week


----------



## AK Ken (Jan 10, 2004)

Geez, butt nekkid (or nekkid butted) in the car, blowing snot rockets....you'll be promoted up from ASSISTANT crack whore soon at this rate, Christine!

And *rt*, you could just use one of my T-shirts for a changing tent; Clare does it all the time.

Ken


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

*Had my husband cover me yesterday*

It was after the race and I was so coated in mud I didn't want to try changing in the car. He just held up a big beach towel for me and I changed quickly. I would like to find a sarong though for really busy trailheads on weekends.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Sabine said:


> I agree about the Element. I dont care that it looks like a toaster.


LOL! That's the best description I've seen of the Element yet.

I needed a car just before those came out, so I went with the CRV. It's a little longer and has a nicer interior (which isn't necessarily a good thing when you're always loading dirty stuff into it). One of the reasons I went with the EX over the LX was to get the tinted windows in the rear doors and cargo area. It's harder to see the bikes inside for security, or me when I change clothes. I usually sit in the seat behind the driver's seat so the steering wheel isn't in the way. To change my top, I just lean forward. If there are a lot of people around and I want a little more privacy, I'll put a sunshade in the windshield and close a towel in the door so it hangs over the window between me and anyone outside.

Kathy :^P


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

brownieinSC said:


> It was after the race and I was so coated in mud I didn't want to try changing in the car. He just held up a big beach towel for me and I changed quickly. I would like to find a sarong though for really busy trailheads on weekends.


spartanburg? i did that one 2 years ago in the pouring rain. it was awful!! i feel for you. how you had a good race.

skipped that mud-fest and went up to tsali to pre-ride the course for next weekend's 6/12 Hrs of Tsali race. just as muddy as Spartanburg, but less red clay......and i had the option to bail out after 1 lap.  disk brakes rock!

rt


----------



## Cdalecat (Apr 22, 2004)

*changing at work*

Sometimes changing at work (bike commuter) feels like changing at the trail. 
There is one woman at work who actually tries to look into the stall while I'm changing. I thought bathroom etiquette include NOT trying to look between the spaces in the toilet partitions. But this woman always does ... I've even made eye contact with her while she's looking in and I'm changing. Ug.

So, I think there are two halves to trail-changing etiquette.... first half is trying your best to be discrete, and the second half is not watching other people change!


----------

